# plowing with 4cyl jeep wrangler



## bigjake (Feb 15, 2008)

Can you plow witha 1999 4 cyl jeep wrangler w/5 spd?


----------



## rbs299 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes you can! I wouldn't put a big plow on it but you could plow.... I would look at a 6ft meyer or a 6.5ft western. A plastic plow would work also. Just remember, weight is the big deal. Keep it down and you will do fine!


----------



## Fotch (Dec 28, 2007)

I use a 95 Toyota 4runner 4cyl 5spd. it does just fine and it can easily push snow right up over the plow in first gear high range no problem. I think a tj has more than my 110 ponies too.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Try asking in the Jeep forum. Most plow makers dont make a plow for the 6 Cyl Jeep.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you can use a meyers plow i wouldnt buy a lexan plow


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

you can plow with a lawn tractor if you're smart about it.

The truck and plow are just a tool, it's all about how you use it.

Plan your work and you're schedule to match your equipment.

Use low range if necessary, you'll be just fine.

Oh,and as an aside: I LIKE lexan plows LOL


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

for the money i want to meyers its been around for a long time and the parts are easy to find


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

PLOWMAN45;517317 said:


> for the money i want to meyers its been around for a long time and the parts are easy to find


Says a Man with a Curtis and a Western?


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

4 LO baby!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

MnDLawn;517460 said:


> 4 LO baby!


this was my thought when i read the heading of this thread throw some salt or sand bags in the back. u get stuck u got stuff to throw down


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

basher;517430 said:


> Says a Man with a Curtis and a Western?


so his choice is colors isnt yellow dosent mean u wont see a ton of those old meyers 6.5 sitting in the junk yeards still hookd to the old jeeps


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

bigjake;517091 said:


> Can you plow witha 1999 4 cyl jeep wrangler w/5 spd?


Why not? You can plow with a properly equipped garden tractor. A jeep has heat.
All kidding aside. The 4cyls have been used for years back in the day. If it's an automatic, I wouldn't. You did say 5 speed, so pickup a nice used 300 lb plow set-up and have fun.

Oh, where are my manners... Welcome to Plowsite!

Steve


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i can get parts for my plows and meyers are easy to get and fix


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Jeeps plow very well. Back when we did alot of residentials it was the best. Had an old CJ with a 6.5 plow and a back blade. We used it for houses and a bunch of fast food places since it gets around so easy. Great for tight spots like drive thrus ect. We even used it on some bigger lots. It just takes longer because of the blade size.


----------



## Fotch (Dec 28, 2007)

MnDLawn;517460 said:


> 4 LO baby!


2nd gear low pushes well, but when you go to back up, it isn't worth it, it's way too slow!

4 High baby!!!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeeps do a great job plowing! I do around 60 drives with my 6.5 Meyer - 01 Cherokee. It's great to be able to do your whole route twice on the same tank of gas.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

AbsoluteH&L;517911 said:


> Jeeps do a great job plowing! I do around 60 drives with my 6.5 Meyer - 01 Cherokee. It's great to be able to do your whole route twice on the same tank of gas.


my truck will plow 12hrs with out needing gas but it will cost me a bill to fill it back up


----------

